# Empire Strikes Back - Odeon Sells Out in Newcastle



## JKKne (May 5, 2006)

From cineworld.tv



> Cinema chain Odeon is said to be 'disappointed' as Government competition regulations forced them to sell their landmark Newcastle City Centre cinema.  The Cinema, based in the prestigious Gate complex, is Odeon's newest cinema and fitted with the latest digital output.  However after the purchase of UCI, regulators decided Odeon would have to sell a selection of their cinema's that were too closely situated.
> 
> Odeon opted to keep the former UCI cinema at Europe's largest mall, Metrocentre, and another at the Silverlink Retail Park, in Newcastle's suburbs. Cinema chain, Empire has taken over the forced sale cinema's which are situated throughout the United Kingdom
> 
> The Gate complex is probably Newcastles' best known entertainment complex and the the Odeon relocated there from the art-deco building on Pilgrim Street, which still remains empty, but complete with equipment, there were rumours that Euro-Film company Tyneside Cinema, with a location on Hood Street opposite could move into the building, but nothing has materialised



I walked past the Gate the other day, I hadn't even noticed the 50 foot Odeon lettering had gone.


----------



## Riff (May 6, 2006)

They should turn it back into the Mayfair!


----------



## janeb (May 6, 2006)

_The Gate complex is probably Newcastles' best known entertainment complex and the the Odeon relocated there from the art-deco building on Pilgrim Street, which still remains empty, but complete with equipment, there were rumours that Euro-Film company Tyneside Cinema, with a location on Hood Street opposite could move into the building, but nothing has materialised_

Wouold have thought that very unlikely, esp as Tyneside is due to have lots of restoration work done this summer to the foyer, have a lift installed and so on. 

I heard ages ago that Selfridges was due to move into the old Odeon on Pilgrim Street - whilst I think that would be  in some ways wouldn't want the building gutted if there was anyway to keep it pretty much as was - although maybe any use would be better than watching it deteriorate as it is at the moment


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 6, 2006)

Riff said:
			
		

> They should turn it back into the Mayfair!


 yeah! I spent many a drunken weekend in there.


----------



## JKKne (May 6, 2006)

Riff said:
			
		

> They should turn it back into the Mayfair!



What? Knock the Gate down?


----------



## Riff (May 6, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> What? Knock the Gate down?


----------



## mrkikiet (May 9, 2006)

that old odeon is class. really atmospheric.
the cinematic orchestra there was incredible.


----------



## free spirit (May 10, 2006)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> that old odeon is class. really atmospheric.
> the cinematic orchestra there was incredible.


why thankyou... glad you enjoyed it


----------



## free spirit (May 10, 2006)

janeb said:
			
		

> _The Gate complex is probably Newcastles' best known entertainment complex and the the Odeon relocated there from the art-deco building on Pilgrim Street, which still remains empty, but complete with equipment, there were rumours that Euro-Film company Tyneside Cinema, with a location on Hood Street opposite could move into the building, but nothing has materialised_
> 
> Wouold have thought that very unlikely, esp as Tyneside is due to have lots of restoration work done this summer to the foyer, have a lift installed and so on.
> 
> I heard ages ago that Selfridges was due to move into the old Odeon on Pilgrim Street - whilst I think that would be  in some ways wouldn't want the building gutted if there was anyway to keep it pretty much as was - although maybe any use would be better than watching it deteriorate as it is at the moment



shows how much the author of that article knew... Odeon had a clause in the contract for the original odeon that it could never be used as a cinema. There was some jiggery pokery going on with the tyneside and the old odeon owners to do with getting round the problems with knocking down listed buildings, but though some of the tyneside people would have loved to have moved it was never going to be a realistic option as long as Odeon were running the gate cinema.

be interesting to see what happens now, I bet Odeon would be more than happy for someone to use the old odeon building as a cinema again 

tyneside might even be able to move in while doing their renovations???


----------



## JKKne (May 10, 2006)

It is amazing that such a prominent street has such a large empty building, especially since Pilgrim Street is planned to be going the same way as Blackett St (semi-pedestrian)

They seem to have done up one side (with Blue Coyote, Bessie Surtee, NHS Building) and left the otherside to rot...

And the fire station is empty too now...


----------



## mrkikiet (May 10, 2006)

free spirit said:
			
		

> why thankyou... glad you enjoyed it


what's your connection to them? are you also associated with musicnorth?


----------

